# Rainbow shark



## goldcreek (Feb 4, 2011)

Got an awesome 6" rainbow shark with the tank setup I bought. Not quite sure what to do with him. From the bit of reading I've done it sounded like they were quite aggressive and harass other fish, so decided not to leave him in the 75 gal, which is the future home of Peacocks/Haps, I do NOT want him hurting expensive fish! He spent the night in a 55 with my CA cichlids. He did not make any friends. The cichlids seem to be starting a lot of fights, but the shark is more than capable of finishing them. He's the biggest fish in there, colored right up, seems to be making full use of the caves but feeling fairly good about himself anyway. The cichlids are no worse for wear, the shark has only very minor damage, so I guess unless things get too hot I will leave him in there and hope they can adjust to each other.

I wasn't planning on having a shark, he kind of upsets the 'look' of the tank, but he is cool just because of his size. On the other hand, this tank was surprisingly peaceful before, and now he's stirring up all sorts of trouble, ticking off the cichlids. I certainly don't want my fish stressed, and I don't want the shark harmed either. Do you think he would do better with the Peacocks or the Americans? Should I find him a new home? I won't keep it if I can't house it properly. Like I said, I'm kind of at a loss as to what to do with him. Anyone need a big shark? lol

Here he is all stressed in a specimen jar, after hours of transport and being in horribly filthy water in previous home. He (she?) is properly black now in the tank.









Vid of the shark duking it out with convicts and dempsey...


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a nice looking rainbow shark. It looks like he is holding his own, but I would be concerned if the convicts breed. I would probably try to rehome it.


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

From the research I have done yours looks to be male, based on the darkness of the anal fin. The two that I had, though much smaller, only became more aggressive as they grew bigger. These two were in community tanks, which was my mistake for listening to someone I thought was reliable. They were then re-homed to live with some cichlids, but being both male they were not happy to be together. I wish you the best of luck. I think they are really cool looking fish.


----------



## goldcreek (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, they don't get along with other sharks at all, from what I've read.

The rainbow cichlids in that tank have spawned several times, but the convicts never have. Been in there a year. Must have faulty cons... (and yes, they are male and female) As far as cichlids go, this group gets along very well. Might have to remove the peaceful rainbows as the JD gets bigger, but it is a female JD, so maybe not. If the cons ever did try to breed and the aggression level got out of hand I would pull one, maybe the male as he is the nastiest fish in there.

Rainbow shark happily cruising round the tank right now. Things are calm at the moment. He looks so odd in with the cichlids. lol. I'll see what the OH thinks of him. He might go up on craigslist if he causes any trouble, but for now I think he's ok.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like he just trying to find a cave to call his own. Give it a few days and things may calm down. Just keep an eye on things and remove him if you have to.


----------

